# AVM yönetimi



## mlle.butterfly

Merhabalar,

Bunu İngilizce'ye tam olarak nasıl çevireceğim konusunda tereddütteyim.
Cümle şu şekilde: "Bu konuyu AVM yönetimiyle görüşün".

Önerilerinizi bekliyorum, teşekkürler.


----------



## shafaq

"Please do talk about that with Shopping Center's administration staff." gibi bişey olabilir.


----------



## mlle.butterfly

Teşekkürler, "Management Office" olabilir mi peki?


----------



## shafaq

Bence "büro" ile değil de "bürodakiler" ile konuşulabilir.


----------



## spiraxo

Discuss the matter with (mall) management.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"Bu konuyu AVM yönetimiyle görüşün".

Please discuss the subject with the Mall Management


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Please, Consult the Mall Management to address the issue.


----------



## mlle.butterfly

Teşekkürler


----------

